# Start the Dance!



## chopper (Apr 24, 2010)

Just a quickie here to announce that Echoes of War, the first part of the Empire Dance series, has gone live at lulu.com, available in both paperback and e-book editions!





for full shopfront details, click on the piccie!


----------



## Gary Compton (Apr 24, 2010)

Well done Chopper!


----------



## The Judge (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations, chopper, and the very best of luck with it.


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 24, 2010)

Great news, Chopper!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 24, 2010)

It looks amazing, chopper.  Congratulations.


----------



## chopper (Apr 24, 2010)

as long as the words are as good as the cover.... 

cheers, all!


----------



## Moonbat (Apr 26, 2010)

Brilliant, way to go Chopper.

Only £3 to download, if only I had an e-reader


----------



## Mouse (Apr 26, 2010)

I think Lulu e-books aren't e-books exactly and they can be read as normal PDFs? Possibly. I have mine as an ebook there but I have no idea how it works!

Anyway, looks good, Chopper, I like the cover!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 26, 2010)

Great stuff, Chopper - the best of luck with it, and keep us posted!


----------



## chopper (Apr 26, 2010)

AFAIK, the download is a pdf - that's how it went up, anyway


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 26, 2010)

Best of Luck with the series, chopper.


----------



## chopper (Dec 8, 2010)

a slight nudge with this one, to let you know that The Empire Dance is now officially Kindle-fied - Volume One is available in the Kindle shops at both Amazon.co.uk and Amazon.com.

Echoes Of War (The Empire Dance) eBook: Steven Poore: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
Amazon.com: Echoes Of War (The Empire Dance) eBook: Steven Poore: Kindle Store

and book 2 is on the starting blocks.....


----------



## Anne Lyle (Dec 9, 2010)

That's one awesome cover, Steven - bound to catch a few eyeballs! Good luck with it!

(Lulu does PDF and ePub, depending on what you choose - the anthology I was published in comes in both formats.)


----------



## chopper (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Anne, I'm no graphic designer, so this was almost harder work than writing it! (And on the basis that you don't fix what ain't broken, the second one isn't too much different...)


----------

